# 4 new bridges under construction



## David-Stockwell

After a long delay i'm back with 4 bridges under construction!!
A couple of months ago I woke up one morning and couldn't see a blasted thing from my right eye!!! Turned out to be a detached retina!! So now after 3 eye surgeries, I'm back with a vengeance!!:thumbsup: and working on 2 new bridge designs and and a couple of old traditional timber bridges!!
The 2 new ones are steel arch type bridges!!( first time for that type) 1 N scale and 1 HO scale!! The timber bridges are Pony truss type!! 1 O scale and 1 Ho scale! Each bridge about half done!! You can check out the progress below!!

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL, Dave


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Sorry to hear about the eye problems, hopefully they're all behind you. 

Great looking stuff as usual. :thumbsup:


----------



## daveh219

They look great. I'm looking at building a wooden bridge in S scale...need to cover about a 2 foot span. Where did you start with your design? Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Big Ed

You must be a mind reader.
Just this morning I was going to add you to my where are they thread but forgot.

A detached retina!
How the heck does that happen?
Old age and it just falls off?

Glad to hear they fixed it.
Welcome back.


----------



## tjcruiser

Holy Jeez, David ... sorry to hear about your eye issues. Scary stuff. I do hope all is quickly healing. The model RR world wouldn't be the same without your wonderful handiwork!

Get well!!!

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## David-Stockwell

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Sorry to hear about the eye problems, hopefully they're all behind you.
> 
> Great looking stuff as usual. :thumbsup:





big ed said:


> You must be a mind reader.
> Just this morning I was going to add you to my where are they thread but forgot.
> 
> A detached retina!
> How the heck does that happen?
> Old age and it just falls off?
> 
> Glad to hear they fixed it.
> Welcome back.


Hi gunrunner,
I hope it's all over too, but at my age nothing is guaranteed!!
The first rip was repaired and then had a lens implanted and a second rip started.:thumbsdown: It's been a month since the last surgery and i see well enough with it now. Just can't read with it yet. Doc says it's healing slowly!!hwell:

Hi big ed, I suppose it's different with everybody??I DONO!!
with me it happened over night. Guess it's age?hwell: It does need very quick action though!!:thumbsup: if it stays detached too long, you go blind in that eye!!


----------



## David-Stockwell

daveh219 said:


> They look great. I'm looking at building a wooden bridge in S scale...need to cover about a 2 foot span. Where did you start with your design? Any suggestions would be appreciated.


Hello daveh, Dave here too!!

I'm an x-draftsman/designer by trade so making drawings is just a normal second nature thing with me. I will look at pictures, and I use Model Railroader, and their Bridges publication for dimensions. I normally just make a side view drawing to decide on the basic structure and start building from there!! I started out with very basic designs for timber bridges but as time went by I wanted to make them more realistic, so I kept adding more detail. Didn't do any steel types until this year and I'm doing more of them all the time now!! Hope this helps some!! Good luck!

Cheers, Dave


----------



## David-Stockwell

tjcruiser said:


> Holy Jeez, David ... sorry to hear about your eye issues. Scary stuff. I do hope all is quickly healing. The model RR world wouldn't be the same without your wonderful handiwork!
> 
> Get well!!!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> TJ


Hi tj!!
You betcha IT'S SCARY!!:thumbsdown: My first thought was, that's the end of my bridge building!! The left eye still works good enough to get them done though!!:thumbsup:

Thanks much, Dave


----------



## David-Stockwell

Just want to pass this along to anyone looking in and those who already have!!
Look out for dark spots or floaters in the eye!!! They can be a prelude to a detached retina and you need to act quickly when that happens. Sometimes it may take a while for the retina to detach but in my case it happened over night and couldn't see a thing with that eye!! You all be careful!!

Best wishes, Dave


----------



## broox

I bet that was a very weird feeling! 

Was there any pain? or just darkness in that eye?


Ps. bridges look rad!


----------



## sawgunner

Glad you got your eye figured out and fixed fast enough!!

Very nice Bridges!!! once i get my track plan pinned down for my layout i'll be getting with ya for at least 4 bridges!

I have some rough ideas of what i want but not sure of angles and lengths yet


----------



## David-Stockwell

broox said:


> I bet that was a very weird feeling!
> 
> Was there any pain? or just darkness in that eye?
> 
> 
> Ps. bridges look rad!


Hi broox,
Your absolutely right! To wake up and see nothing in one eye is very a scary feeling!!!!:thumbsdown: No there wasn't any pain, just a big black spot and blurry around the edges!

Thanks, Dave


----------



## David-Stockwell

sawgunner said:


> Glad you got your eye figured out and fixed fast enough!!
> 
> Very nice Bridges!!! once i get my track plan pinned down for my layout i'll be getting with ya for at least 4 bridges!
> 
> I have some rough ideas of what i want but not sure of angles and lengths yet


Hi sawgunner,
You can be sure that I'll be keeping a lookout for those bridges you want made!
Glad you like my work.
Cheers, Dave


----------



## Big Ed

David-Stockwell said:


> Just want to pass this along to anyone looking in and those who already have!!
> Look out for dark spots or floaters in the eye!!! They can be a prelude to a detached retina and you need to act quickly when that happens. Sometimes it may take a while for the retina to detach but in my case it happened over night and couldn't see a thing with that eye!! You all be careful!!
> 
> Best wishes, Dave




Look out for dark spots or floaters in the eye!!! huh?

You should have took a picture of that.


----------



## David-Stockwell

big ed said:


> Look out for dark spots or floaters in the eye!!! huh?
> 
> You should have took a picture of that.


OH!!!! GOODIE, GOODIE, big ed the comedian is back!!!:laugh::laugh:

By the way ed!! I forgot to say that no I am not a mind reader, just decided to post on New Years Day and wish everyone a Happy New Year
Hope you had a good one!!

Cheers, Dave


----------



## Big Ed

I wasn't trying to be funny I do not know what dark spots or floaters in the eye are???
Can you see what ever they are?
When I get the time I guess I will have to research it.
I never had it and never want it!

Detached retina, I don't like the thought or sound of it.

A few of us were here on the site welcoming in the New Year, I was watching the nuts in Times Square with the family.

Happy New Years back to you.


----------



## David-Stockwell

big ed said:


> I wasn't trying to be funny I do not know what dark spots or floaters in the eye are???
> Can you see what ever they are?
> When I get the time I guess I will have to research it.
> I never had it and never want it!
> 
> Detached retina, I don't like the thought or sound of it.
> 
> A few of us were here on the site welcoming in the New Year, I was watching the nuts in Times Square with the family.
> 
> Happy New Years back to you.


Hi ed, 
You have my deepest apologies!!Sorry
When I saw your comment, about taking a picture of it, that was what led me to think you were joking! A floater is a dark spot you see while you are looking at anything. You can't see it in your eye looking in a mirror because it is very small. They can sometimes move around in your eye, Hence the name floater!! I had one for several years without a problem. during my first laser surgery the doctor removed it plus some cataracts and repaired the rip in the retina. A week before the rip happened I saw a new small black spot in another location. They make you feel like a gnat is flying around in your face. A week later when I awoke in the morning the spot was gone and in it's place was an image covering 3/4 of my eye. What I called a super nova of an exploding star. That's the best description I can come up with!!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I've had floaters for years, but the doctor doesn't see anything that suggests a larger issue. He says they're primarily due to age.


----------



## sstlaure

I've got floaters too. I really see them when I'm flying and looking out the window of the airplane. Always just out of the line of sight but always there.

20/15 vision still though.


----------



## David-Stockwell

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I've had floaters for years, but the doctor doesn't see anything that suggests a larger issue. He says they're primarily due to age.





sstlaure said:


> I've got floaters too. I really see them when I'm flying and looking out the window of the airplane. Always just out of the line of sight but always there.
> 
> 20/15 vision still though.


Hi guys, and thanks for your explanations!! I think aging and weakening of the retina is probably the most common reason, but brand new floaters can also contribute also! That's why I said in my previous message to big ed about a new spot that I noticed just one week before the tear occurred! And then getting a second tear 1 week after my 2nd surgery, was really nerve racking!! Anyway I'm seeing just about everything as it should be now, just a little waviness and can't read small text yet.

Good luck to you all and Happy New Year, Dave


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I hope it all sorts itself out Dave, being without good vision would be NO fun!


----------



## Big Ed

OK, thanks for the explanation it will save me from researching.
I guess I don't have any I don't see any, I never heard of floaters or dark spots.
That must be strange to have, I hope they fixed it good.

If I was kidding I would have put a laughing face or something. 
Some things I would never joke about, someone health problems would be one.
I was going to add you to the MIA thread as I didn't see you on the site for a while.

I can see how the add a picture remark would fool you, but I thought maybe you can take pictures of them. 
You never ate your carrots huh?

Glad to hear your OK.


----------



## David-Stockwell

big ed said:


> OK, thanks for the explanation it will save me from researching.
> I guess I don't have any I don't see any, I never heard of floaters or dark spots.
> That must be strange to have, I hope they fixed it good.
> 
> If I was kidding I would have put a laughing face or something.
> Some things I would never joke about, someone health problems would be one.
> I was going to add you to the MIA thread as I didn't see you on the site for a while.
> 
> I can see how the add a picture remark would fool you, but I thought maybe you can take pictures of them.
> You never ate your carrots huh?
> 
> Glad to hear your OK.


Yes ed it is a strange feeling and I'm not sure that it is all over either, and that worries me!! The reason I say that is I just saw a bug run across my computer screen!!! And that's what a floater does!!!! I'll just have to 
"WAIT AND SEE"hwell: I think thats a play on words?HUH:laugh:

Cheers, Dave


----------



## Big Ed

David-Stockwell said:


> Yes ed it is a strange feeling and I'm not sure that it is all over either, and that worries me!! The reason I say that is I just saw a bug run across my computer screen!!! And that's what a floater does!!!! I'll just have to
> "WAIT AND SEE"hwell: I think thats a play on words?HUH:laugh:
> 
> Cheers, Dave


















Now that is a better description.
Like I said I hoped they fixed it good for you.
Was it a bug running that you saw?


----------



## David-Stockwell

big ed said:


> Now that is a better description.
> Like I said I hoped they fixed it good for you.
> Was it a bug running that you saw?


NO!!!! ed:thumbsdown: , it wasn't a bug!!hwell: It was another spot in my eye! Will just have to keep tabs on it. It comes and goes!

Cheers, Dave


----------



## David-Stockwell

*bridges update*

Here's the next update of the 4 bridges I'm working on!!
ONE completed (the O scale pony truss) 3 to go. Finished the O scale pony truss today and am working on the HO pony truss. The N scale Arched bridge has some added work to it and the HO arched bridge is the slowest. Haven't done much on it as yet!!
Current status below!!

Cheers, Dave


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Lookin' good as usual.


----------



## tjcruiser

< Insert standard flattering comment on David's incredible handiwork here ... >

... not much more to say ... brilliant, as usual!

TJ


----------



## David-Stockwell

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Lookin' good as usual.





tjcruiser said:


> < Insert standard flattering comment on David's incredible handiwork here ... >
> 
> ... not much more to say ... brilliant, as usual!
> 
> TJ


Thanks "LOADS" guys!! I keep waiting for some of the younger modelers to say "HOW DID YOU DO THAT" or "WHAT IF" or "WHAT KIND OF" hwell:but to many I think the attitude is "A BRIDGE IS A BRIDGE, IS A BRIDGE" Actually all the comments I get like "amazing, incredible, brilliant, and fantastic, all add up to 2 things!!!time and patients!!:laugh: both of which I have "OOODLES" of, with nothing else better to do!! And the more I build these things, the more detail I want to keep adding.

Cheers, Dave


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Dave, you're boringly consistent, you simply do great work on every bridge.  I guess many of us already know that time and patience, not to mention skill, is required to build your creations. :thumbsup:


----------



## David-Stockwell

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Dave, you're boringly consistent, you simply do great work on every bridge.  I guess many of us already know that time and patience, not to mention skill, is required to build your creations. :thumbsup:


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:gunrunner that was my first reaction to your first 4 words!!! believe it or not I was thinking of making a comment that someone might say, along these lines!! Oh! here is another of Dave's bridges that everyone is going to say great things about Whoopee this really getting boring!!! will it EVER END!! And of course the answer is no, until they plant me in the ground or I go blind!!!

Cheers, Dave


----------



## coupman35

That is nice work keep the pic comming like to see them


----------



## Big Ed

David-Stockwell said:


> Thanks "LOADS" guys!! I keep waiting for some of the younger modelers to say "HOW DID YOU DO THAT" or "WHAT IF" or "WHAT KIND OF" hwell:but to many I think the attitude is "A BRIDGE IS A BRIDGE, IS A BRIDGE"



That is because they would like a Lift bridge or a Swing bridge.


----------



## David-Stockwell

coupman35 said:


> That is nice work keep the pic comming like to see them





big ed said:


> That is because they would like a Lift bridge or a Swing bridge.


Hi coupman35, Thanks and glad to see a younger/newer modelers comments or questions!!!!

big ed I'LL BUILD YOUR DARN LIFT BRIDGE but it will be a static or unmovable design Stick that in your pipe and smoke it:laugh::laugh:

Cheers, Dave


----------



## Aidan's Dad

David, 

Newbie here with a question. I'm looking at the HO wooden truss bridge and was wondering what you use for the rivets, the steel cable/poles and bolting? I think I would like to try my hand at scratch built bridges. 

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## Big Ed

Aidan's Dad said:


> David,
> 
> Newbie here with a question. I'm looking at the HO wooden truss bridge and was wondering what you use for the rivets, the steel cable/poles and bolting? I think I would like to try my hand at scratch built bridges.
> 
> Thanks,
> Scott


Dave might be having more eye problems? 
Normally he answers you fairly quick.
Hope all is well, I will add this question for him and bump the post.

Hey David, on the O pony truss how wide is the inside of it?
It looks like if it was a little bit wider you could run 2 trains through it.


----------



## David-Stockwell

Aidan's Dad said:


> David,
> 
> Newbie here with a question. I'm looking at the HO wooden truss bridge and was wondering what you use for the rivets, the steel cable/poles and bolting? I think I would like to try my hand at scratch built bridges.
> 
> Thanks,
> Scott





big ed said:


> Dave might be having more eye problems?
> Normally he answers you fairly quick.
> Hope all is well, I will add this question for him and bump the post.
> 
> Hey David, on the O pony truss how wide is the inside of it?
> It looks like if it was a little bit wider you could run 2 trains through it.


Hi Aidan's Dad,
Of course there are no rivets in wood bridges, but I use the products from Grandt Line industries for the Nut & Bolt castings. Most hobby shops and online railroad dealers carry a small supply of them, but if you go to there web site you can see all there products and order directly from them. For the tension rods I use basswood. In O scale I use .047 dia (thats the smallest round stock available) and for HO it's 1/32 square and N & Z is ,025 square basswood. I suppose if you wanted to, you could use wire or plastic for the tension rods. You could get closer to the actual size which is about 2 to 3 inches I think. I just like working only with basswood.

Hi big ed,
My computer is in the shop and this is an old one which I hardly use any more and It doesn't work that well!! VERY DARK AND HARD TO SEE!!:thumbsdown:
The fellow I built that bridge for wanted it wider (5 inches inside) so he could add some walkways!!He's making a diorama for his desk I hope to get a picture when it's finished.

Cheers, Dave


----------



## Aidan's Dad

David-Stockwell said:


> Hi Aidan's Dad,
> Of course there are no rivets in wood bridges, but I use the products from Grandt Line industries for the Nut & Bolt castings. Most hobby shops and online railroad dealers carry a small supply of them, but if you go to there web site you can see all there products and order directly from them. For the tension rods I use basswood. In O scale I use .047 dia (thats the smallest round stock available) and for HO it's 1/32 square and N & Z is ,025 square basswood. I suppose if you wanted to, you could use wire or plastic for the tension rods. You could get closer to the actual size which is about 2 to 3 inches I think. I just like working only with basswood.


Excellent, thanks for the beta. I suppose there wouldn't be rivets in a wood bridge, didn't even dawn on me. Should have asked the first go round but, what size are the beams/stringers? thanks!


----------



## David-Stockwell

Aidan's Dad said:


> Excellent, thanks for the beta. I suppose there wouldn't be rivets in a wood bridge, didn't even dawn on me. Should have asked the first go round but, what size are the beams/stringers? thanks!


Hi Aidan's Dad,
I use a special magazine from Model Railroader called Bridges, Trestles & Tunnels!! it gives dimensions for trestles and some girders and lots of pictures of different bridges. It's a 2005 edition so there may be more in formation in the current ones now avilable. Model Railroader often has articiles on bridges too. There are many different sizes of material used in construction so It would be involved to go through them all. Many times I just pick and chose what looks good!!!

Happy scratch building, Dave


----------



## Aidan's Dad

David-Stockwell said:


> I use a special magazine from Model Railroader called Bridges, Trestles & Tunnels!! it gives dimensions for trestles and some girders and lots of pictures of different bridges.


Thanks, found it (and 3 other must haves) on amazon.




David-Stockwell said:


> Many times I just pick and chose what looks good!!!


I'm like that too, if it looks good to the eye then it must be right. :thumbsup:


----------



## norgale

David on your arched bridge did you laminate strips of wood to get the arches? Those are great looking bridges you build and glad to hear your back at it again. Pete


----------



## wingnut163

hope all is well now.. i had floaters, looks like dust in the eye. but they are all ways there. my doc said to watch out for flashes, thats a sign that the retina is going to detach.
now for some reason they have gone away. hope they do not come back.


----------



## David-Stockwell

norgale said:


> David on your arched bridge did you laminate strips of wood to get the arches? Those are great looking bridges you build and glad to hear your back at it again. Pete


Hi Pete,
Yes those members of the arch are laminated!: for some members I will laminate wood together if the regular column material doesn't look right!
Cheers, Dave



wingnut163 said:


> hope all is well now.. i had floaters, looks like dust in the eye. but they are all ways there. my doc said to watch out for flashes, thats a sign that the retina is going to detach.
> now for some reason they have gone away. hope they do not come back.


Hi wingnut163,
I had one floater in my right eye for over 10 years and then a new one appeared and one week later POW, the next morning the retina was detached and xould't see a blasted thing!!:thumbsdown: Things are looking better though!!!
Cheers, Dave


----------



## David-Stockwell

*another bridge update*

I got the HO pony truss finished and have some more detail done to the 2 arch type bridges. About another week and they should all be finished!!
The blow up of photo 103_2787 didn't show up!!! you Have to look ar it separtely!
Cheer, Dave

















http://www.modeltrainforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=24522&st
c=1&d=1359397622


----------



## David-Stockwell

*last 2 bridges now finished*

Hi all,

The HO scale deck bridge and the N scale deck bridge are now finished!!!
First to pnoto'd are the HO bridge and the second two are the N scale.
The HO pony truss finished earlier and the N scale bridge will be going up on EBAY this weekend!!

Cheers, Dave

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=24655&st
c=1&d=1359685010








http://www.modeltrainforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=24657&st
c=1&d=1359685010


----------



## tjcruiser

Your bridge handiwork looks great, as usual David.

But the camera pic quality ... uhh ... not so much. What's the deal there? Got a wrong setting toggled on the exposure or something? (Your past pics were always so clear.)

Not jumping on ya' ... just trying to help.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Sawdust

Love your work Dave. I have seen it in the past but have never followed your work or have seen your web site where you sell them. Thankful for your recovery & blessings for your future health. I am a trim carpenter by trade & I do remodeling as well. I use a lot of poplar & cedar so I have plenty of scraps. I scratch build most buildings with this because I cut my own scaled lumber. I hate to say this but I enjoy this end of the hobby more than running trains...I still love trains. I find it very relaxing to cut several hundred pieces at a time in a structure. I said all that to say I very much appreciate your work & your prices are outstandingly reasonable for such craftsmanship.


----------



## David-Stockwell

tjcruiser said:


> Your bridge handiwork looks great, as usual David.
> 
> But the camera pic quality ... uhh ... not so much. What's the deal there? Got a wrong setting toggled on the exposure or something? (Your past pics were always so clear.)
> 
> Not jumping on ya' ... just trying to help.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> TJ


Hi tj, Yeah I know those are lousy pictures!!:thumbsdown: My regular computer is broken!!UGH and this one has such a dark screen I have trouble getting the pictures to look right. Not sure just where I am going from here with the photo's I make??
Cheers, Dave 



Sawdust said:


> Love your work Dave. I have seen it in the past but have never followed your work or have seen your web site where you sell them. Thankful for your recovery & blessings for your future health. I am a trim carpenter by trade & I do remodeling as well. I use a lot of poplar & cedar so I have plenty of scraps. I scratch build most buildings with this because I cut my own scaled lumber. I hate to say this but I enjoy this end of the hobby more than running trains...I still love trains. I find it very relaxing to cut several hundred pieces at a time in a structure. I said all that to say I very much appreciate your work & your prices are outstandingly reasonable for such craftsmanship.


Hi Sawdust, Thanks for the comments on my work!!! I'm just the opposite of you!!! I buy all my basswood for my building!! The only things I have that could be considered wood working tools is a Dremel tool, Xacto knives and sand paper!!!:laugh:

Cheers, Dve


----------



## tjcruiser

David-Stockwell said:


> Hi tj, Yeah I know those are lousy pictures!!:thumbsdown: My regular computer is broken!!UGH and this one has such a dark screen I have trouble getting the pictures to look right. Not sure just where I am going from here with the photo's I make??


Maybe an HDMI cable (about $15) from the computer (if you have the port) to a digital TV? Use that as the monitor?


----------



## David-Stockwell

tjcruiser said:


> Maybe an HDMI cable (about $15) from the computer (if you have the port) to a digital TV? Use that as the monitor?


Hi tj,
No I don't have a port on my computer to handle that cable. I did try another picture to see if I could improve the result which I attached. I'm curious myself how it wil look. I won't be surprised if it looks different here than on my computer!!!
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=24700&st
c=1&d=1359771984


----------



## tjcruiser

Pic is a little better, David, but still rather overexposed with little contrast. Perhaps the results of viewing / tuning it on a computer with an inherently very dark screen.

What kind of monitor are you currently using? Flat screen, or old-school tube?

TJ


----------



## David-Stockwell

tjcruiser said:


> Pic is a little better, David, but still rather overexposed with little contrast. Perhaps the results of viewing / tuning it on a computer with an inherently very dark screen.
> 
> What kind of monitor are you currently using? Flat screen, or old-school tube?
> 
> TJ


It's a very old Imac with the old style tube. It's very dark and that is what is causing all the trouble. If I don't get my regular computer fixed, then I've got to get me a much newer one soon!!!!

Cheers Dave


----------



## daveh219

David...sorry for the delay in responding but thanks for the info. I've seen the "bridges" book from MR. Silly me...didn't think to start at the obvious spot.


----------



## David-Stockwell

Hi all,

Had lots of computer problems and sick, but I'm back and made some new picks from my new computer!!! Had some complaints about picture quality. so let me know how these are now!!!

Cheers, Dave
















http://www.modeltrainforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=25477&stc=1&d=1361895723[/IMG
[IMG]http://www.modeltrainforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=25478&stc=1&d=1361895723


----------



## midlifekrisiz

where did you find the small nuts, washers and rod? wouldn't mind adding those to mine instead of the cut off finishing nails


----------



## midlifekrisiz

midlifekrisiz said:


> where did you find the small nuts, washers and rod? wouldn't mind adding those to mine instead of the cut off finishing nails


lol never mind had a look back and found my answer


----------



## BK R

Top work on the bridges David, pics are now clear too but are very very big.


----------



## Big Ed

They look good Dave.

Have you got any business from that "other" site?
Some of them are finicky over there. 



How is my O gauge motorized drawbridge coming along? :thumbsup:
Or was it the lift bridge? 

OK....non motorized. :thumbsup:


----------



## David-Stockwell

BK R said:


> Top work on the bridges David, pics are now clear too but are very very big.


Hi BK R, If you look at the picture from the file listing at the bottom of the post a smaller version well come up.
Dave



big ed said:


> They look good Dave.
> 
> Have you got any business from that "other" site?
> Some of them are finicky over there.
> Hi big ed, NOPE no business!!!hwell: Had some nice comments, but thats all. Then I lost my old computer which had Adobe photo shop on it so I could reduce the pixel size, so I can't post any new photo's over there.:thumbsdown: they limit the size to 244kb and that's tiny.
> Anyway I've got plenty of business right now from returning customers:laugh::thumbsup:
> 
> Cheers, Dave
> 
> 
> How is my O gauge motorized drawbridge coming along? :thumbsup:
> Or was it the lift bridge?
> 
> OK....non motorized. :thumbsup:


----------



## David-Stockwell

*latest bridge under construction*

Hi all,

Here's my latest bridge I'm working on. A small coal trestle.

Cheers, Dave


----------



## broox

very nice!


----------



## David-Stockwell

*bridge finished*

Hi all,
The last bridge I was working on is now finished. It's the small coal trestle! Has room for one Hopper only.

Cheers, Dave


----------



## Big Ed

Nice Dave :thumbsup:.....now add a bin?


----------



## David-Stockwell

big ed said:


> Nice Dave :thumbsup:.....now add a bin?


Hi big ed,

Can't add bins. The guy this bridge is for already has one with bins. shown below!! This is a smaller one.
Cheers, Dave

PS By the way is anyone of the higher ups going to do anything about the people that stopped getting E-mail notifications?? There sure slow about it. I mentioned it to tj and gunrunner and they said their working on it!!:thumbsdown:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I've done all I can do about the email notifications, and I kicked it upstairs to the owners. No replies yet...


----------



## Big Ed

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I've done all I can do about the email notifications, and I kicked it upstairs to the owners. No replies yet...


What about them? 

Can't you turn that off in the CP?


----------



## iamwhiteshadow

Wow must have been crazy suddenly not seeing out of one eye.. I got welders blindness once as a kid, ouch. Great design on the bridges and the steel one looks so real it makes me want to start. Have you made drawings that you could pass on? I would love to try My hand at one or two or more... I want to cut my own wood from lumber I have around so I want to do the whole thing. Thanks and good luck with healing.


----------



## David-Stockwell

iamwhiteshadow said:


> Wow must have been crazy suddenly not seeing out of one eye.. I got welders blindness once as a kid, ouch. Great design on the bridges and the steel one looks so real it makes me want to start. Have you made drawings that you could pass on? I would love to try My hand at one or two or more... I want to cut my own wood from lumber I have around so I want to do the whole thing. Thanks and good luck with healing.


Hello iamwhiteshadow, You "betcha" it's scary at first, and then when I had the second one, I thought it would never be fixed! It's been 2 months now and no additional problems:thumbsup: so to get on with this thanks for visiting this post. I make a 1 to 1 side view drawing of my bridges and use it as a template and by the time I'm finished, the drawing is usually in a mess as you can see in the first 2 pages of this post. so I don't have anything that would be useable. Sorry about that If your capable of cutting your own wood, I would think that making a side view drawing would be a snap for you. GO FOR IT
Cheers, Dave


----------



## ausipeet

got a question for you David. the HO bridges you build do you work from a plan or is it all come from your head, and if you work from Plans is it possible to obtain some of the HP scale bridge plans PLEASE. am in australia and have trolled the net for plans but am unable to find any decent HO scale plans.
Hope you can Help me
Thank you 
PETER
a total noob here


----------



## David-Stockwell

ausipeet said:


> got a question for you David. the HO bridges you build do you work from a plan or is it all come from your head, and if you work from Plans is it possible to obtain some of the HP scale bridge plans PLEASE. am in australia and have trolled the net for plans but am unable to find any decent HO scale plans.
> Hope you can Help me
> Thank you
> PETER
> a total noob here


Hi ausipeet, (er PETER) I don't have plans or accurate drawings sorry to say!!hwell: What I do is make side view sketches (and section views) of the bridge I want to build. In the first post of this thread you can see some of what I draw out. For actual dimensions I use drawings in Model Railroader and also Model railroaders guide to Bridges, trestles and tunnels. Most hobby shops carry that magazine.  I think BLACK BEAR models have some plans, but I believe they come with their kits. I look at a lot of different bridge pictures and come up with my own designs If i don't have any dimensions, I GUESS!!!:laugh:

Cheers, Dave


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

David-Stockwell said:


> I look at a lot of different bridge pictures and come up with my own designs If i don't have any dimensions, I GUESS!!!:laugh:
> 
> Cheers, Dave


Somehow, even without any dimensions, they seem to come out looking great. :appl:


----------



## David-Stockwell

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Somehow, even without any dimensions, they seem to come out looking great. :appl:


THANK YOU VERY MUCH, "SIR" gunrunnerjohn

Cheers, Dave


----------



## JPIII

David-Stockwell said:


> Hi all,
> The last bridge I was working on is now finished. It's the small coal trestle! Has room for one Hopper only.
> 
> Cheers, Dave


I'm going to build some skidders for logging equipment.
I'm having trouble with through bolts (or simulated ones), specifically the nuts/washers on the ends as shown in your photos......damn nice work. BTW.
Any help here would earn my undying gratitude.


----------



## David-Stockwell

JPIII said:


> I'm going to build some skidders for logging equipment.
> I'm having trouble with through bolts (or simulated ones), specifically the nuts/washers on the ends as shown in your photos......damn nice work. BTW.
> Any help here would earn my undying gratitude.


Hi JPIII,
Sorry I'm late in responding to your post!! I don't get e-mails notifications any more, since the new owners took over!!:thumbsdown: Anyway to give you a place to get all the nut & bolt castings, go to the link below!! They carry them in many scales. Their Grandt line products.
Usually hobby shops will carry certain sizes too.
Cheers, Dave
http://www.grandtline.com


----------



## JPIII

Not a problem. I found em' by Tichy.......but that link you supplied showed a lot more stuff that I didn't know I needed. I am (hopefully) gonna be able to get into/onto bench work come the Fall and I want to get ahead of the power curve.....for once.

Thanks


----------

